# Lowering Springs...



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol , yeah pedders sit really nice until I realized my front of my car was higher then my truck and the rear of my car was stupid slammed. Pedders emailed all of their customers saying they will be shipping new ones so that's a big step! The performance of these springs are amazing with no complaints at all! When I get this issue fixed you can get the real deal of these springs. I'll keep you posted !


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

cool thanks. I'll pay if they correct the issue and doesnt make my car sit higher than stock. Im still more interested in the eibachs or h&r ...just want some opinions on em first.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, they are supposed to ship me a new set...............




got_boost said:


> cool thanks. I'll pay if they correct the issue and doesnt make my car sit higher than stock. Im still more interested in the eibachs or h&r ...just want some opinions on em first.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah, they are supposed to ship me a new set...............


Are they reimbursing you for the cost of having the shop do a reinstall too?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i got eibachs and i can say there is very little body roll car handles extremly well over stock,and now after about 6 months my car has to tire gap with 16s so itll be tucking when i get my 18s,hope that helps


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i got eibachs and i can say there is very little body roll car handles extremly well over stock,and now after about 6 months my car has to tire gap with 16s so itll be tucking when i get my 18s,hope that helps


Actually thats exactly what I was looking for..thanks. You think a roll will be necessary or just doing it to do it? Imma do springs and wheels at the same timeand dont really wanna roll my fenders for just 18's...so maybe 17's it'll be then...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Eibach Prokit are available also, we have sold a few sets already too.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Actually thats exactly what I was looking for..thanks. You think a roll will be necessary or just doing it to do it? Imma do springs and wheels at the same timeand dont really wanna roll my fenders for just 18's...so maybe 17's it'll be then...


you can fit 20s without rolling the fenders,r miller cruze is a prime example


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We just got 1 set of Eibachs in stock


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> you can fit 20s without rolling the fenders,r miller cruze is a prime example


He might have 20's, but he also probably didn't lower the car at all, so low car + 20's would roll the fenders


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> He might have 20's, but he also probably didn't lower the car at all, so low car + 20's would roll the fenders


SEMA 2011 - R Miller Chevy Cruze looks pretty low to me


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> He might have 20's, but he also probably didn't lower the car at all, so low car + 20's would roll the fenders


That car has pedders so most likely it is lowered. I would put 20s but i'd be happy with 19s lol.


----------



## BrandonSFL (Aug 1, 2011)

Just put Eibachs on my car today. Looks and drives GREAT!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> That car has pedders so most likely it is lowered. I would put 20s but i'd be happy with 19s lol.


I'm most likely going with 18's, nothing small, but nothing big either. I want my car to look nice, and not like I tried to pimp it out with huge rims that are simply not needed.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Where are the pics!?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about lowering the eco? I don't wanna spend 250$ on springs and not drop at least an inch or so. I heard the eco has lower springs than the other trims (except maybe RS). Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Clausses said:


> Does anyone know anything about lowering the eco? I don't wanna spend 250$ on springs and not drop at least an inch or so. I heard the eco has lower springs than the other trims (except maybe RS). Can anyone verify this?


The Eco does typically sit a little lower than most, The RS trims sit low because of the lip kit tho. I've got Eibachs on my Eco and have had them pretty much since I bought the car I put theem on at around 500 miles or so, they dropped me about 1.25" all around.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eco and 2LT/LTZ share the exact same suspension components. 

LS/1LT sit slightly higher. At least in the US, RS Package makes no difference in the struts/springs, but does add Z-link rear watts link in 13-14 models.


----------

